# Is It Fibrods(sp?) or IBS???



## 20611 (Dec 25, 2005)

At a young age I was put on birth control b/c every time I had a cycle, I ended up in screaming pain, the pills not only regulated my cycle, but did lessen my pain. But could the severe pain be due to fibrods(SP?) or IBS; or both??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What was going on with stool frequency and consistancy?If that was normal and if the BCP solved it I would go with the fibroids.IBS is pain AND stool issues.Now pain in one system can up pain in other areas, so there are people with both.K.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I agree Kathleen.Fibroids brought me a lot of issues [but no more - hysterectomy~]. Pain, a lot of bleeding, and harsh cycles that brought cramping so bad, I swear it contributed to diahrea.Interesting though, I was always IBS D predominent. Since surgery, only two bouts of loose stool and seems I have not gone to pretty near normal.


----------

